# Top 10 favorite lures



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Whats your top 10 favorite lures?

1. Strike king premier jig
2. GYCB Senko
3. Horney Toad
4. Rapala DT-6
5. Rapala DT-10
6. Zoom Lizard
7. Zoom Trick Worm!
8. Booyah Spinnerbait
9. Strike King Series 3 crankbaits
10. Strike King Series 1 crankbaits

Honerable mention is a baby brush hog. Anyone else?


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

1. Black Berkley Power worm
2. Black/silver original Rapala minnow
3. Zara spook
4. Terminator jig with a Berkley craw
5. Rapala skitterpop
6. Rapala Fat Rap
7. Terminator Spinnerbait
8.Double Buzzbait
9. Rapala rattin rap
10. Jitterbug


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

2 1/4" Black/ silver shad rap!! it all I need.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

1. Booyah Mini Shad 3 blade spinnerbait
2. Yum Dinger 5"
3. Kinami Flash 5" by Yamamoto Enterprises in Junebug
4. Booyah Blade double willow spinnerbait
5. Booyah Blade Willow/colorado flicker Spinnerbait
6. Strike King Mini and Micro King spinnerbaits
7. Yum Wooly Hawg Tail
8. Rapala Jointed Floater with X-Rap Feathered Tail
9. Strike King Popper
10. Booyah Baby Boo Jig(just because i just got into the jig thing)

what can i say? sig says it all... ima spinnerbait junkie  although i do need to start expanding my arsenal though

btw nick... you like those horny toads so much you named them twice?


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

the hell with spinnerbaits!i never liked them.never do good on them and everyone else fishes them.

10.DT6
9.10" power worm
8.7" power worm/bitsy tube
7.rapala shadrap
6.UncleJosh pork tube
5.DT10
4.DT4
3.storm thundercrank w/ back red treblehook
2.Rapala huskyjerk w/ my homemade feather dressed tail(hand tied)
1.4" berkley finesse worm


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

1. lucky craft pointer 100SP
2. 1/2 oz rattletrap
3. pointer 78SP
4. 1/4 oz rattletrap
5. storm subwart
6. lucky craft flash minnow 110
7. xcalibur jimmy
8. rapala jointed shad rap, middle or largest size (bass color)
10. kastmaster 3/8 oz

thats what's working now at least(river smallies less than 6 ft of water).


----------



## Ultralight (Jun 8, 2005)

1) Heddon Baby Zara Spook trailing a black plastic quad wing buzz blade
2) Manns Baby 1 minues
3) Handmade 1/4 oz. inline spinner with brown body and black marabou hackle (marabou rocks on smallmouth!!!)
4) MegaBait Twitchn L 5 inch
5) Rapala 100th Anniversary baby bass
6) 4.2" Sweet beaver - roadkill
7) Horny Toad - Watermelon (sometimes trailing a black plastic quad wing buzz blade)
8) Rapala Jusky Jerk - 5" midnight purple handpaint
9) Janns Netcraft Crickhopper painted Black.
10) Bomber A - painted Black.

Darker lures have been working for me recently. I also finally found a little topwater bite! Also, go to a craft store, buy some marabou and thread and tie a few hackles. The stuff looks absolutely amazing underwater!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> btw nick... you like those horny toads so much you named them twice?


I meant trick worm!
Thanks for noticing "spinnerbait junkie"


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

anytime mr klean


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

1.Chartreuse/White Terminator Spinnerbait
2.Bandit Series "200" Red Crawdad
3.Stein Jig (Killer)
4.Bandit Series "100" White/w red eyes
5.Venom New-Do's Purple/Silver fleck (best smallie bait ever-period)
6.Pop-R's
7.White or Black Terminator Buzzbaits
8.Black/Red Senko
9.1/6 oz. Pearl White Roostertails
10.Fat Free Shad Citrus


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

1. rattle traps
2. shallow running crankbait
3. deep running crankbait
4. worm (waky, texas riged, carolina rigged)
4. lizards
5. crayfish
6. topwater popper
7. live and fake minnows
8. jigs
9. spiders
10. and last of all the easiest set up of all. a worm on a bobber

or i just use anything that looks like it can produce a hitt.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

1. Pop R'
2. Purple Culprit 7.5in.
3. Banjo Minnnow
4. Rebel Ghost crank
5. Storm swim baits(bluegill or black/silver)
6. Rebel crawfish
7. All in-line spinners
8. Rapalas in perch or shad any size!
9. Buzzbait
10.Spinnerbaits single willow blade in chart. or black
My honarable mention goes to skeeter pop


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

1. Lucky Craft Sammy 100
2. Norman Middle N
3. Norman Deep Little N
4. Sweet Beaver 4.20
5. generic tubes sold at my local bait shop
6. Strike King Premier Pro Model Spinnerbait
7. Zoom Super Hog
8. Yammamoto 5" Senko
9. Strike King Denny Brauer Pro Model Jig
10. Lucky Craft lipless crankbait


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

zachtrouter,

you are serious about the banjo minnows! glad they are working. have you used the larger and largest size? the largest size looks like a good muskie bait but how the heck do you rig it. WIth 2 big hooks somehow (connected by a leader?)


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------

